# Guacamole



## SierraCook (Dec 28, 2005)

Guacamole

2 avocados, peeled and barely mashed
1/3 cup finely chopped onion 
1/3 cup chopped green chilies 
2/3 cup chopped tomato
2 tablespoons taco or Tabasco sauce
½ teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon lemon or lime juice


Prepare all ingredients and carefully mix.


----------



## AmyDee (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll have to try this - I LOVE guacamole. Thanks!


----------



## corazon (Feb 17, 2006)

That looks good Sierra.  We make ours with jalapenos, garlic salt, lime juice and diced tomatoes.


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2006)

YUM! Other than the sugar, (never thought of using it!) I think that's really close to my recipe! I'll be right over to make sure it's good.....


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll try this one next time we get some good avacados! Thanks Sierra!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 17, 2006)

For my wife and crew, and me, it's just avacado, finely diced tomato, lime juice, diced onion, and tobasco.

I had a good freind in San Diego who put beer in his guacamole.  He said it was great.  I could see how the flavors might compliment each other.  But, I detest teh flavor of beer, so I wasn't willing to try it.

Seeeeya; Godweed of the North


----------



## auntdot (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, two tablespoons of Tabasco for two avocados, that sounds really spicy.

Sounds great, gotta try it.

Thanks.


----------



## licia (Feb 18, 2006)

I only put avocado, lime juice and garlic in mine. - also a bit of kosher salt.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 18, 2006)

I made this guacamole a couple of weeks ago and did not like it.  Too sweet for me.   It used to be my favorite.  I guess your tastes change as you get older.  Next time I will leave the sugar out.


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

I've never made fresh guac, only eaten it... and it beats the **** out of what you can get elsewhere.

Do most of you put tomatoes in it?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2006)

No tomatoes.  Just avocados, a tad of onion, garlic, jalapeno, lime juice, cilantro and salt.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, cilantro is the key!!  Don't forget that... mine has avocado, onion, tomatoes, cilantro, lime or lemon juice and dash of white pepper...

We also tried red bell pepper for colour when we were out of tomatoes... it was really good, too


----------



## phinz (Feb 22, 2006)

A little fresh orange juice adds a neat little twist. You don't need much. Maybe the juice of one or two sections.


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> No tomatoes.  Just avocados, a tad of onion, garlic, jalapeno, lime juice, cilantro and salt.



Sounds like that would appeal to my palate.


----------



## Phil (Feb 23, 2006)

*A little different take...*



			
				SierraCook said:
			
		

> I made this guacamole a couple of weeks ago and did not like it.  Too sweet for me.   It used to be my favorite.  I guess your tastes change as you get older.  Next time I will leave the sugar out.


You might not like this either, but here's what I do. Fresh avacados mashed with fork. Add minced green onions, minced garlic, salt, chopped jalapenos, about a tsp. juice from the jalapeno jar, lime juice. Let stand in frig, covered, for about three hours. If you add sugar, just a pinch at a time. It should never be sweet. MHO.


----------



## biev (Mar 15, 2006)

I just slice my avocado, add some fresh tomato slices, a bit of lemon juice and salt. I like the taste and texture of the avocado better when it isn't mashed or mixed with too many things.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is the recipe I use

2 Avocadoes
1 medium Tomato
about 2 Tspoons choped fresh cilantro
1/2 finlly choped medium red onion
I use canned chopped red Jalapeno about a tspoon
few drops of tobasko (or other hot sauce)
pinch of Salt
about a tspoon of fresh lime juice


----------

